# Favorite way to warm honey



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

I tell people to put the sealed jar on the top rack of a dishwasher. Run on normal setting with NO ADDED HEAT and NO HEAT DRY. I have found that I have to run through several cycles sometimes but eventually this works and is easy.


----------



## bamindy (Apr 14, 2009)

Just reheated a quart yesterday. We keep the honey off of the top of the tank for ourselves due to the "floaters" that make it through the filtering process. It was from this fall and solid due to the goldernrod content and the stuff that made it through the filter. I usually put the container in a pan of water and turn the burner on the lowest setting (warm). The quart took about 5 hours to liquify from the solid state. I also keep one or two of the solid jars for display purposes at my stand. This helps the customer understand what you mean when describing granulation and then you can give them tips on how to get it back to liquid form.


----------



## Kristen beck (May 1, 2012)

We stick it in the car on a sunny day, works every time!


----------



## rtoney (Apr 20, 2011)

I was just thinking of putting a 5 gallon bucket in the back of my Suburban for a day to see how it does. I would think that with the windows up it gets plenty warm and should work good.


----------



## buzz abbott (Mar 6, 2012)

I usually stick it in my mouth.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

I've spent my life working with food. When people ask me the best way to handle,prepare or enjoy a certain food I see there eyes glaze over when I give them the correct answer.
Many people will not take the care that you do with honey. They view the act of purchasing it as the important part. Quick and easy is what they want!
Tell them to microwave it!
Unless you get the feeling that they have a true passion for food, in which case they wouldn't have to ask how to eat honey!!


----------



## rweakley (Jul 2, 2004)

Grant said:


> My customers frequently run into granulation issues. I tell them to eat the honey faster!
> 
> Most want to warm it up and tell me stories of stove-top warm water baths and microwaves. Lately I've been suggesting wrapping the jars up in a heating pad, the kind of pads you buy for achy joints and sore muscles. This seems to work fairly well and is still a pretty low heat source.
> Grant
> Jackson, MO


I second the heating pad method. On low it will melt a plastic 1lb jar of honey over the course of a day. According to my thermometer it didn't get hotter than about 106 which I think preserves all the goodies. Just make sure the lids are tight, maybe have them take the cover off of the pad and use an old towel to wrap around the jar.


----------

